# Lighting, and True Percs? plz help



## PheonixSaint (Jun 9, 2009)

I have a small 24 gal reef tank set up, and I've been having a brown algea problem, its not from over feeding really, i'm starting to think its from too much lighting.. I have my main lights and moon lights at night.. my questions are.. how long should my main lights be on during the day? and should my moon lights be on all night? 

That all has to do with my two perculas because well they're new fish only been in the tank for a week, and the female seems to almost be peeling... what can i do? I realised they were hard to keep but i'm having too much trouble with them, i'd really like not to lose this one.. oh my water tests out great except for the nitrate, which is just under 20 i'd say... i started a treatment with algone.. its supposed to clear water and bring down nitrates, but what else should i be doing to save this clown?


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Can you get a picture of the peeling? Never heard of that, so it would be interesting to see a pic.

So your lights are on 24/7? I would have the mainlights on for 8-9 hours a day. Not sure about the moonlights.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Stop using algone. Clownfish tend to be very sensitive to chemicals... do water changes instead 20% every other day.


----------



## PheonixSaint (Jun 9, 2009)

I got some pics but don't have time to up load them. i will soon tho... but that clown is now unfortunately deceased... oh and thanks i took out the algone hopefully my other clown will survive.. i think i'm losing my sebea aneome


----------



## jrm402 (Jan 21, 2010)

anemones are very susceptible to a lot of things in medications. Did you read the label and make sure it was reef/invertebrate safe?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

jrm402, that was 4 months ago, so I suppose the point is fairly moot.

I know that, being new here, all the threads look like they are new, since they're new to you. However, if you could be so kind as to pay attention to the dates of the last postings, you'd avoid dredging up old threads that no longer matter. 
Thanks, and welcome to FishForums!


----------

